# Biker in und um Forcheim/Wiesental/Fränkische Schweiz



## traileruli (5. Oktober 2004)

Hallo ihr Biker, 
ich will mal fragen, wer-wann-wo-wie fährt hier in der Gegend.
Gibt´s Fahrgemeinschaften?
Wer hat Lust an einem festen Termin zum Nigtride-biken unter der Woche des Abends/Nächtens und einen am WE zu ner 3-4 std Tour mitzumachen?
Bitte meldet euch mal. 
Gruß Uli


----------



## jola (6. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Uli,

ich fahr regelmässig in der Fränkischen. Bei uns (2-5 Leute) gehts fast immer in Leutenbach los und dann je nach Lust und Laune ca. 3-4 Std. Leider fahrn wir aber nur am Wochenende, da wir unter der Woche quer in Bayern verstreut sind. Vielleicht kann man da ja mal eine Tour zusammen machen. Schon allein um mal ander Strecken kennenzulernen. 

Gruß
Johannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## (Nordlicht) (6. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

wenn Ihr mal eine Tout plant, bin ich gerne dabei.  

Gruss

Rainer


----------



## kubikjch (6. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Johannes,

wann und wo startet ihr denn immer in Leutenbach?
Ich bin aus Leutenbach und sehe auch öfters Biker und würde mich evtl. gerne mal anschließen.

Gruß
Jochen


----------



## traileruli (6. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich biete mal folgendes an:
Treffpunkt:
Magnesiahalle in Forcheim, Ortsteil (fast, aber noch net ganz) Reuth, Bayreuther Straße Richtung Fränkische (Wiesentcenter, neben Norma und Rewe). 
Hier kann man gut Parken wenn man mit dem Auto kommt, in der Kletterhalle gibts ein Bistro zum aufeinander warten und ne Latte trinken, wenn gerade ein wolkenbruch runtergeht, und man nicht losfahren kann, weil das Wasser oben rein und unten wieder rauslaufen tut. Und nen Bikedealer gibts da auch noch.
Termine sind fest:
- Mittwoch 18.00 Uhr, ca. 1 1/2 std lang, im Winter als Nightride mit Licht,
- Samstag 14.00 Uhr, ca 3 std Tour.
Tempo ist mittel, es wird aufeinander gewartet.
Strecken alles was geht von hier aus geht, so viel wie möglich Trails.

Man könnte ja Sonntags, wenn keine Wettbewerbe mehr sind auch noch Irgendwo hinfahren und Neuland erkunden.

Bitte um weitere und oder andere Vorschläge.

Gruß Uli


----------



## jola (6. Oktober 2004)

kubikjch schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Johannes,
> 
> wann und wo startet ihr denn immer in Leutenbach?
> Ich bin aus Leutenbach und sehe auch öfters Biker und würde mich evtl. gerne mal anschließen.
> ...



Hi,

hast eine PM.


----------



## traileruli (8. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Hallo, wir 4 Hansala werden doch net die einzign sein, die hier in der Gegend biken?
Wollt Ihr denn immer mit den selben, alleine oder auf den selben Wegen biken?
Bitte meldet euch halt mal, ich mach auch den Orga-Kasper um was auf die Beine zu stellen!
Gruß Uli


----------



## TortureKing (8. Oktober 2004)

also zu so ner Samstags Tour werde ich auf jeden Fall mal kommen ... aber nicht dieses Weekend (Rekonvaliszenz), oder nächstes (Wasgau Marathon) ..... @ alle Mitnürnberger, der Zug braucht dorthin nur 20 Minuten und am Kanal entlang ist man auch relativ schnell hingekurbelt .... also hopp


----------



## Saddamchen (8. Oktober 2004)

HEy Ulli!!
Da sind es schon 5 Hansala!!!
Bin für jede Schandtat bereit. Morgen habe ich allerdings Geburtstag
und weiß nicht ob ich es schaffe. Ansonsten kenn ich auch einige gute Trails.
Man sieht sich auf jedenfall. Evtl vielleicht ja schon morgen.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## traileruli (8. Oktober 2004)

Hallöle, morgen will ich nach Schnaittach auf den Dualcup, da wirds bei mir nix. 
Normalerweise fahren aber die "Anderen" mit Hartmut vom Spezialized-Laden von der Kletterhalle um 14.00 Uhr am Samstag los. 
Gut wäre es, wer mitwill, sich um 13.45 Uhr dort einzufinden.
Gruß Uli

PS:Wenn ich was mach, oder organisiere, dann poste ich das hier!


----------



## TortureKing (8. Oktober 2004)

na wenn das hier was regelmäßiges wird, sollte der Fred evtl. auch wie die anderen Tourfreds Sticky werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## traileruli (8. Oktober 2004)

@Tortenking und die üblichen Verdächtigen:
wenn ihr euch mal in die Fränkische verirrt, oder ne Tour vorhab, oder jemanden zum Tourenguiden braucht, ich fahr alles mit, wenn es meine Zeit zuläßt, auch Sonntags und unter der Woche.
Wäre net, wenn ihr euch ma bei mir meldet.

PS: Den Alex aus Potsdam hab ich auch schon durch die Fränkische getrailschiebt.
Der hatte nen Mordsspaß, auch bei unserem Trailnightride.


----------



## traileruli (12. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen, morgen wäre Mittwoch und um 18 Uhr hab ich vorgeschlagen könnten wir nen Feierabend- Dämmerungs-Nightride von der Magnesia-Kletterhalle in Forchheim aus machen. Leider kann ich nicht. Hab nen Termin. Ich hoffe Ihr organisiert euch selber.

Übrigens wäre überhaupt mal darüber nachzudenken, ob wir nicht im Bistro uns zu ner Art Stammtisch, Bikeplauderrunde bei Kaffee/Weiß oder Keller Bier treffen wollen.
Weiterhin häng ich am Info-Brett so alles mögliche zum Thema biken aus, auch Veranstaltungshinweise.
In der Magnesia-Kletterhalle gibts auch noch zur Info nen Bikeladen vom Hartmut, der insbesodere mit "Spezialised" dealt.
Zu guter Letzt gibts auch noch in der Magnesia-Kletterhalle einen Fitnessclub mit mehreren Spinning- und Fitnessbikes, bei denen man für wenig Geld (glaub so 15 Eure) Mitglied werden kann.
Gruß Uli


----------



## traileruli (10. November 2004)

Hallo liebe Mountainbike-Sportfreunde,

wie Ihr wisst mach ich gerade die Ausbildung zum MTB-Guide und Übungsleiter C. Hierzu gehört auch die Ausschreibung und Durchführung einer Prüfungstour. 

Ich will am Wochenende diese Aufgabe erfüllen und suche noch Freiwillige, die bei dem Wetter, bzw. der Kälte und der Sule (Bodenbeschaffenheit) daran teilnehmen wollen.

Je eine Tour soll am Samstag, 13.11.04 von Erlangen und Sonntag, 14.11.04 von Forchheim aus starten, jeweils 11.00 Uhr. 
Vielleicht hast du Lust und Interesse daran teilzunehmen. Wenn du noch andere Mit-Treter auch für diese Touren begeistern kannst, wäre es toll.
Wenn du mir deine e-mail-adresse mitteilen würdest, dann könnte ich dir die Ausschreibungen und Beschreibungen der Touren per Datei zuschicken.

Ein Stattfinden der Touren mach ich von der Teilnehmerzahl( mind. 5 ), bzw dem schlechtem Wetter abhängig.
Ich würd mich freuen wenn Ihr dabei wärt und die Guide-Tätigkeit auf einem Fragebogen anschließend anonym bewerten würdet.

Happy Trails

Uli


----------



## Altitude (10. November 2004)

Hi Uli,

coole Sache...

aber an dem Wochenende kann ich net...

aber:

wie wärs mim Sonntag 21.11. so ab 11.00???

Ich kenn die Frängische zwar recht gut...aber evtl. lern ich ja noch was..

3-4 Stunden ohne Einkehr...wobei die Pflicht ist!!!

Der Tomac hätt auch Interesse....

Grüße

Alex/Alti


----------



## Mr.Chili (10. November 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Der Tomac hätt auch Interesse....



 Logisch binn dabei aber bitte a biserle ehr, so gegen halb 10.

Hab beim letzten mal in Erlangen einen granaten stress mit meiner Regierung bekommen. Kann net scho wieder an ganzen Toch weg bleim. 

Mfg Klaus


----------



## Altitude (10. November 2004)

Tomac-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> Logisch binn dabei aber bitte a biserle ehr, so gegen halb 10.



ich ben eher für 11...

weil cih vorher noch nach Ansbach muß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## traileruli (11. November 2004)

Hallo Leute,
21.11 ist für mich net möglich, da mal wieder 3 Tage Lehrgang in Bad Kreuznach zum Thema Bikeguide/MTB-Trainer C anstehen. Aber das WE drauf wäre es möglich.
Laßt mal was hören. Vorschläge werden gerne umgesetzt, wenn möglich.
Gruß Uli


----------



## radlstadl (12. November 2004)

Grüß Gott Beisammen,
ich bin auch ein Fahrradfahrer aus der Fränkischen.
Vieleicht kennt ja jemand Gräfenberg. 
Das mit den gemeinsammen Ausfahrten ist schon ganz nett, würde mich freuen wenn hier öffter mal Treffpunkte bekanntgegeben werden. 
Wir haben hier früher regelmäßig Sonntag ab neun Uhr vom Marktplatz in Gräfenberg die nähere Umgebung unsicher gemacht. Die Truppe ist auf Grund unterschiedlicher Leistungsentwicklung auseinandergefallen. Einige sind zu Marathonläufer, andere zu Triathleten und mancher Hobbyfahrer zum Familienvater mutiert.
Vieleicht geht ja wieder etwas los. 
Hallo Uli, wie siehts denn mit Ottensoos aus?
Viel Spass beim biken
Peter

www.petersradlstadl.de


----------



## traileruli (13. November 2004)

Hallo, Hallo, ich sag die Touren für heute und morgen, 13/14.11.04 wegen Land unter = Dauerregen ab. 

Neuer,nächster Termin für die Touren ist Sa/So., 27/28.11.04 mit der Hoffnung auf besseres Wetter. Ich würd mich für uns ja schon über Nicht-Regen oder Frost, oder am besten mit Schnee überzuckerte Landschaft freuen. Wer den besten Draht zu Petrus hat, möge doch mal eine Bitte dafür vorbringen.

Soo long Bikerinnen und Biker bis zum nächsten Mal. Würd mich freuen, wenn ihr dabei seid.

Gruß Uli



PS: Wenn ich euere Adressen hätt und Telefonnummern, könnt ich euch in solchen Fällen direkt Bescheid sagen.


----------



## traileruli (13. November 2004)

Hallo, Hallo, 

UND JETZT DOCH!

MORGEN, am SONNTAG 14.11.04, nach vielem Hin und Her, enttäuschten Bikern, die selbst vor kilometerlangen Anfahrten nicht zurückschrecken, 

FAHREN wir die ERLANGENER TOUR.

START 11 UHR am Waldschießhausparkplatz.

Ausschreibung anbei. 

Die Forchheimer Tour fahren wir am 27.11.04 mit Ausweichtermin 28.11.04.

Würd mich freuen, wenn einer von euch kommen kann.

Uli


----------



## traileruli (14. November 2004)

Hallo, wegen der Tour heute guckst du hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1582156#post1582156

Ebenso siehe da wegen Ankündigung Tour am 28.11.04 Rund ums Walbala

Gruß Uli


----------



## Silva (20. November 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
und noch ein Biker aus der Fränkischen. Komme aus Eschenau, bin aber öfter in der Fränkischen unterwegs (Gräfenberg, Trubachtal, Wiesenttal).

Wäre natürlich Klasse, neue Trails kennen zu lernen ohne alles mühsam erkunden zu müssen.

Bin allerdings imMoment etwas gehandicapt und durch einen Unfall bis Ende des Jahres außer Gefecht.  

Am 05.12. findet eine ADFC-Tour von Eschenau aus statt. Die berührt die Fränkische zwar nur am Rande, aber vielleicht hat ja jemand Interesse. 

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## traileruli (23. November 2004)

*HALLO HALLO,*

Ankündigung: Die nächste Tour, am Sonntag 28.11.04, ist mit Start in Forchheim um 11 Uhr, mit befahren der Singletrails am Keller-Mountain, dem heimlich-heiligen Bierberg, hinauf zur Retterner Kanzel, ein Felskanzel oberhalb vom Regnitz-/Wiesenttal mit riesigem Ausblick auf Forchheim, weiter zur Vexierskapelle gegenüber vom Tafelberg Walberla, mit einer anschließenden Umrundung von diesem Wahrzeichen der Fränkischen Schweiz.
Länge ca 35 km/ ca 500 Hm, wie üblich in der Fränkischen bei dem Wetter glattes Geläuf, _aber geil !_ 
Anschließend können wir uns noch im Bistro der Kletterhalle eine Gerstenkaltschale und ne Pizza neidrücken. Ich klär mal, ob wir gegen geringes Entgeld auch die Duschen und Umkleideräume benutzen dürfen.
Also wer Lust hat schickt mir seine e-mail und dann gibts ne Tourausschreibung. 
Würd mich freuen!

Gruß Uli


----------



## TortureKing (23. November 2004)

Mist Sonntag kanninedd 

P.S. Über die Tourbeschreibung würde ich mich aber trotzdem freuen


----------



## Silva (30. November 2004)

Hallo Ihr,

wie schon mal vor einer Woche kurz bemerkt läuft eine Tour am 05.12. - na zumindest am Rand der Fränkischen Schweiz. Ich hab die Tourenbeschreibung als Extrathema gepostet (   05.12. ADFC-Tour Eschenau - Schnaittach - Igensdorf  ). wer interesse hat, kann da ja mal nachschauen.

Gruß

Wolfgang


----------

